# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  PULPAS, JUGOS Y CONCENTRADOS DE EXPORTACIÓN Y PARA INDUSTRIA NACIONAL

## Bruno Cillóniz

AgroFórum.pe tiene el agrado de poder ofrecer a todos nuestros contactos en el extranjero, una excelente oportunidad para adquirir pulpas, jugos y concentrados para industrias (congelados o asépticos) producidos en el Perú, con calidad de exportación.  Estamos en capacidad de ofrecer pulpas (pulps/purees) de mango, guanábana (soursop), camu camu, aguaymanto (golden berries) y carambola (star fruit); jugo congelado (frozen juice) de maracuyá (passion fruit); y concetrado (concentrate) mango, maracuyá y carambola.  Las pulpas que ofrecemos son 100% naturales, elaboradas sólo con frutas frescas, sanas y en su punto óptimo de maduración. No contienen conservantes, saborizantes ni colorantes artificiales.  La empresa cuenta con amplia experiencia en la exportación de estos productos, siendo sus principales mercados Alemania, Francia, Suiza y otros países de la UE. Por ello, buscamos nuevos mercados también en Canadá, los EE.UU, Asia, y la Región Latinoamericana.  *Presentación:* Congelado o aséptico en cilindros metálicos con un peso neto 200 Kg, con una doble bolsa de polietileno interior de alta barrera. Los cilindros están etiquetados de acuerdo con el "Code of Labelling, Raw Materials" (IRMA/CoL).*Certificaciones:* SGF, HACCP, Kosher, FDA y Orgánico (mango) para EE.UU y la UE).  *Pedido mínimo*: 1 FCL de 25 TM (Puede completarse con un mix de productos)  *¡Solicita tu cotización a precios de fábrica! * Cilindros.jpgTemas similares: BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE BOLSAS Y CILINDROS PARA EXPORTACIÓN DE PULPAS CONGELADAS Busco productores de fruta para abastecer industria de pulpas: Camu Camu, Lúcuma, Mango, Maracuyá, Mandarina, Fresa, etc. TANQUE ENFRIAMIENTO LECHE ACERO INOXIDABLE VERTICALES IMPORTADOS SISTEMA FRIO CON AGITADOR 300 600 850 1000 LITRO LT CONCENTRADOS JUGOS FRUTA AGROINDUSTRIA LECHERA PERU ECUADOR BOLIVIA CHILE Ofrezco aceitunas de Tacna para exportación y para el mercado e industria nacional Artículo: Industria de jugos envasados crecería este año 3% con ventas que superarían los 105 millones de litros

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Tenemos en stock 4 contenedores de pulpa de mango criollo aséptica, y 2 de pulpa de mango congelada. Además, estamos preparando la campaña de maracuyá. 
También estamos buscando productores o acopiadores de maracuyá para que abastezcan la planta. 
Los interesados puede contactarse escribiendo un correo a: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe*. 
Saludos

----------


## jmunaylla

Estimado Bruno, soy Juan, de los contenedores de cartón de 1000 litros OCTO1000, este producto (pulpa de fruta) seria una buena oportunidad para el productor de reducir costos en el envase. Por favor me avisas si podemos visitarlos. Gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ok Juan, les voy a plantear la posibilidad de trabajar con tu empaque, pero creo que sólo se podría utilizar para asépticos, ¿no es verdad?. Por otro lado, ten en cuenta que depende de los clientes en qué presentación quieren sus pedidos, así que tendré en cuenta tu producto para cualquier eventualidad que lo requiera. 
Te aviso si es que les interesaría reunirse para conversar. 
Gracias y saludos

----------

